# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Candid Pics of Shogun

## Panzerfaust

Shogun and his cute ass woman:



Shogun hanging with some buds:



"You do this before you knee their face in: 



Rua brothers:

----------


## Panzerfaust

Nice backdrop:





With "Pele" Brazil and Soccers best player ever:



Shogun with his mom and dad (Let's be honest here, i'd tap that ass):

----------


## Panzerfaust

Old pic of a young Shogun:

----------


## twosocks40

You can see his mom's nips. She is trying to smuggle those brazil nuts.  :LOL:  

----->insert nut joke here <------

----------


## rar1015

Awesome picks man!! His girl is hotter that hell!!!

----------


## spencer

wifey is fiiiit

----------


## kihop

Beautiful mother, i would love to make romance inside of her

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

Shogun is my boy

----------


## Hunter

Awsome pics thanks again Murilo

----------


## trashydiva24

awesome.... it is nice to see him when he is not kicking someone's ass  :Wink/Grin:  

thanks again for the pictures - they are priceless!!! i've got a new screensaver for work  :7up:

----------


## Ammar

I love Shogun...in a non-homosexual way ya know.

----------

